# Ask Dennis: Daemonfly's 2.5g hood



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey Dennis, you have anything more "artistic"? i.e. More than just good looking furnature?

I gotta redo the hood on my 2.5g as I used the wrong paint & it warped the wood, so I was gonna do a nice scroll saw design in the sides for ventilation. Think it might give it a little bit of extra flair


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

thats a cool idea Dameonfly. Maybe a nice Celtic knot? I personally usually go for plain and simple. Nicely laid out slots or holes, but i am lazy wiht my own stuff usually. I make my hoods out of MDF and paint them(or plan on painting them As for your first question, I am afraid I do not understand. Its late and I am sleepy, sorry


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Actually, I was going to go with a Celtic knot  Have a few designs I've saved on the computer. Got the scroll saw for "free" so figured I'd start using it.

My first question went along with the second part. Just wondered if you did anything along those lines.


----------

